# متى تنتهي صلاحية الرجل عند المرأة ؟؟



## MIKEL MIK (1 يوليو 2011)

*متى تنتهي صلاحية الرجل عند المرأة ؟؟*


*عندما يتحول الخوف عليه..الى الخوف منه.
عندما لاتتعمد اثارة انتباهه بغيابها المتعمد عن اماكن تواجده.
عندما لاتحرص أن تكون أمامه فى أفضل حالاتها.
عندما لاتتظاهر بالحزن..كى تثير قلقه عليها.
عندما لاتتفنن فى اثارة غيرته بكيد الأنثى.
عندما لا تنتظره بقلق وترقب وظنون نسائية.
عندما لاتحصى عدد أيام غيابه..وعددالايام المتبقية لعودته.
عندما لاتتبع خطواته نحو نساء اخريات.
عندما لاتشرح كلماته وتلميحاته ومايقصد ومالايقصد.*




*عندما لاتهتم بوجود أخريات فى محيط اهتمامه.
عندما لاتتهرب بعد الفراق من رؤية بقاياه.
عندما لاتمتلىء عيناها بالدموع اذا باغتتها بعد
الفراق..ذكرى منه.
عندما لا تتجنب الحديث عنه مع الاخريات.
عندما لا تنتظر اتصاله كهدية السماء فى ليلى الحنين.
عندما لاتهتم كثير بالصادر اليه والوارد منه.
عندما تتوقف عن تكرار النظر الى هاتفها الجوال كلمادخلت او خرجت.
عندما لاتتلفت حولها قبل الاتصال به..
عندما لا تغلق الأبواب عندما تحادثه هاتفيا..
عندما لايخفق قلبها بشدة وهى تسمع صوته..أو تشم فى المكان عطره.
عندما لاتتغير نبرة صوتها والوان وجهها فى وجوده.
عندما لايفجر برد المطر فى قلبها..دفء حنينها اليه...ولاتتمنى ان تكون بصحبته فى المطر.
عندما تتوقفعن الشعور بالروع والخوف من سؤالها...ماذا فعلت الايام بقلبه..
عندما يتوقف لسانها ع الدعاء له..أو عليه.
عندما يطاوعها قلبها على التخلص من بقاياه.
عندما لا تتردد كثيرا فى مايجب أن تكتب اليه..ومالايجب ان تكتب عنه.
عندما تشعر ان الحياة لم تتوقف برحيله.
عندما تضحك بسخرية من نفسها حين تتذكر حبها له.
عندما تشعر بأن حجمه فى قلبها كان اكبر من حجمه الحقيقى..وتكتشف مساحات مازالت خالية فى قلبها لتسع غيره.
عندما تجد لديها القدرة على استقبال رجل اخر فى عالمها باسم ... 
الحب*
*عندما يداخلها الشك فى ان احساسها تجاهه كان شيئا اخر غير الحب.
عندما تنهمر من عيونها دموع الندم على كل تفاصيلها وطقوسها معه.
عندما تشعر بالخجل من نفسها حين تتذكر ان مثله كان حبيبها
*​*
*​


----------



## النهيسى (1 يوليو 2011)

شكرا للموضوع الجميل جدا
الرب يباركك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 يوليو 2011)

*الشكر لمرورك استاذي*

*وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يوليو 2011)

*وليه تنتهى صلاحيته *
*نرجه كويس قبل مانستعمله :99:*
*والصلاحية هتزيد فى كل رجه *
*هههههههه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *وليه تنتهى صلاحيته *​
> *نرجه كويس قبل مانستعمله :99:*
> *والصلاحية هتزيد فى كل رجه *
> 
> *هههههههه*​


 
*طبعا انتي عرفاني بمووت في الخير*
*هبعت ردك ده لمينا وهو يتصرف بقي*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يوليو 2011)

عندما يتوقف لسانها ع الدعاء له..أو عليه.

*اظن دي اكتر حاجه بتعملها لما بتنتهي صلاحيتو
تدعي عليييييييييه 

موضوع جميل وصحححح اوووي
شكرا ليك
ربنا يباركك
*


----------



## bob (1 يوليو 2011)

*انا راي اول ما جيبوا يتخرم و ميقدرش يجيب الطلبات اللي مش بتخلص 
ههههههههههه*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (1 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههه حلو اوى يامايكل بجد ميرسى عجبتنى اوى​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2011)

*موضوع جميل ميكي*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يوليو 2011)

*هو الحقيقة الراجل صلاحيته منتهية على طول هو بيبقى مولود كده بس يلا هنعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟لازم نرفع من معنوياتهم شوية 
بس مفيش قطع غيار؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## rana1981 (2 يوليو 2011)

*كتير حلو موضوعك ميكي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 يوليو 2011)

*ميرسي لمروركم كلكم*

*نورتوا الموضوع*​


----------



## أنجيلا (2 يوليو 2011)

*



عندما لاتتظاهر بالحزن..كى تثير قلقه عليها.
عندما لاتتفنن فى اثارة غيرته بكيد الأنثى.
عندما لا تنتظره بقلق وترقب وظنون نسائية.
عندما لاتتبع خطواته نحو نساء اخريات.
عندما لاتشرح كلماته وتلميحاته ومايقصد ومالايقصد.
عندما يتوقف لسانها ع الدعاء له..أو عليه.

أنقر للتوسيع...

هههههههههههههههههههه
اول مرة اعرف ان الراجل بيحب انو المراة تعمل ده والا فان صلاحيتو انتهت عندها30:
لو عملت كده غالبا بيضايق ولو مش عمت كده يعني صلاحييتو انتهت عندها
سبحان الرب
طب ازاي تتصرف المراة معاكم
مش بيرضيكم حاجة:smil8:

*​
​


mikel coco قال:


> *عندما يتحول الخوف عليه..الى الخوف منه.*
> *عندما لاتمتلىء عيناها بالدموع اذا باغتتها بعد*
> *الفراق..ذكرى منه.*
> *عندما لا تنتظر اتصاله كهدية السماء فى ليلى الحنين.*
> ...




*دول صح:99:*
*مشكور ع الموضوع يا مايك*​


----------



## جيلان (2 يوليو 2011)

معك حق


----------



## +bent el malek+ (3 يوليو 2011)

_*كلام جميل قووووووووووووى*_
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 يوليو 2011)

*ميرسي لمروركم كلكم*
*انجي وجيلان وبنت الملك*
*نورتوا الموضوع*​


----------



## zama (4 يوليو 2011)

لأ موضوع جامد ..

دا اللي بيخوفني من البنت هانتبه لأيه ولا أيه ؟؟

أنا نفسي أعرف أنت شغال أيه ؟؟ عشان بتجيب المواضيع دي ..


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

عايزة اقول حاجة
الواحدة مش بتوصل لكل الحاجات دي من نفسها
اكيد هو اللي بيكون السبب
موضوع جميل جدا
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## zama (4 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> عايزة اقول حاجة​
> الواحدة مش بتوصل لكل الحاجات دي من نفسها
> اكيد هو اللي بيكون السبب
> موضوع جميل جدا
> ...


 
لأ بعد إذن صاحب الموضوع بئا ..

يعني عايزة تقوليلي إن البنت بريئة ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ممكن يكون طبعها نص كم ..


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

zama قال:


> لأ بعد إذن صاحب الموضوع بئا ..
> 
> يعني عايزة تقوليلي إن البنت بريئة ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ممكن يكون طبعها نص كم ..




يابني انت
الموضوع ده مش بيتكلم علي البنت اللي طبعها نص كم ولا الكات حتي
لانه لو بيتكلم عليها ليه هيقدم نصائح للرجالة
لان وقتها مفيش غير نصيحة واحدة يا يعدلها يا سيبها​


----------



## zama (4 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> يابني انت
> الموضوع ده مش بيتكلم علي البنت اللي طبعها نص كم ولا الكات حتي
> لانه لو بيتكلم عليها ليه هيقدم نصائح للرجالة
> 
> لان وقتها مفيش غير نصيحة واحدة يا يعدلها يا سيبها​


 
تسدئي لسه واخد بالي !!

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..

ما أنا عارف أنه مش بيتكلم عن البنت بس البنت طرف بالموضوع ..

و يبئا شاب غلبان اللي يقول أنه فاهم البنت خطيبته مثلاً أو مراته ..

لأ يفضل يريح راسه ويسيب بكرامته ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

zama قال:


> تسدئي لسه واخد بالي !!
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..
> 
> ...




يابني لتاني مرة
ههههههههههههههههههه
البنت هنا اه طرف بس في حالة لو الولد اهملها او عمل معاها حاجات تخليها توصل للمرحلة دي
البنت هنا مجني عليه مش جاني خالص
بص بالنسبة لموضوع التغيير ده
قبل كده كنت مقتنعة بيه جدا اما حاليا مش مقتنعة بيه خالص
وفعلا الافضل اني اريح دماغي وابعد​


----------



## zama (4 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> يابني لتاني مرة
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> البنت هنا اه طرف بس في حالة لو الولد اهملها او عمل معاها حاجات تخليها توصل للمرحلة دي
> البنت هنا مجني عليه مش جاني خالص
> ...


 
صحيح هيا في حالات بيبئا مجني عليها لكن بردو في بنات يا باااااااااااااااااااي بيبئوا مفتريين ..

من الأخر أنا شايفها جانية تسأليني لييييييييييييييييه ؟؟ أقولك معرفش ..

البنت مجني عليها أزاي وأنا كل اللي شايفه إن الولاد بيميلوا علي مراتتهم زي الأرانب ويقولها أيوة يا حبيبتي بصوت هادئ ، وتبصلوا بطرف عينيها توقع البنطلون منه ..

حاجات غريبة ..

فين الحياة  الأكشن ؟؟

يارب قصدي يوصلك ..


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

zama قال:


> صحيح هيا في حالات بيبئا مجني عليها لكن بردو في بنات يا باااااااااااااااااااي بيبئوا مفتريين ..
> 
> من الأخر أنا شايفها جانية تسأليني لييييييييييييييييه ؟؟ أقولك معرفش ..
> 
> ...




انت كده بتتكلم عن حالة تانية غير الموضوع هنا
وانا مش هنكر ان في بنات صعبة بس مش كلهم
زي ما في ولاد عايزين الحرق
ههههههههههههههههههههه
عايز حياة اكشن ؟
روح اتفرج علي دموع الندم
وشوف اللي عطت جوزها علقة محترمة واللي قطعته وحطته في كياس
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> انت كده بتتكلم عن حالة تانية غير الموضوع هنا
> وانا مش هنكر ان في بنات صعبة بس مش كلهم
> زي ما في ولاد عايزين الحرق
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



ده رعب مش اكشن
ودي ستات  معندهاش قلب




































يستاهلو يا اخوتشي
بس اكيد عملو حاجه عشان يتعمل فيهم كده


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ده رعب مش اكشن
> ودي ستات  معندهاش قلب
> 
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههه
البنت اه رومانسية وحنينة وطيبة بس يوم ما بتتجرح انتقامها محدش بيتخيله ابدا وبيكون صعب اوي​


----------



## zama (4 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> انت كده بتتكلم عن حالة تانية غير الموضوع هنا
> وانا مش هنكر ان في بنات صعبة بس مش كلهم
> زي ما في ولاد عايزين الحرق
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 
لأ مش بتكلم عن حالة تانية ..

أنا كنت بقولك صورة من صور أفترا البنت ..

البنت بضعفها بتسوي الهوايل ..

أقل دليلي غير معاصر "دا مجرد بداية " ماما حواء " ..

البنت بتستغل ضعفها ساتر يحميها من قوة الولد ..


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

zama قال:


> لأ مش بتكلم عن حالة تانية ..
> 
> أنا كنت بقولك صورة من صور أفترا البنت ..
> 
> ...




انت اللي جيبته لنفسك بقي
بص يا اخ زاما
ده يتوقف علي شخصية الولد بصراحة ( اوعاك تاخد كلامي علي مثل ادم وحواء دوله مثال بس حصل كده حسب ترتيب ربنا اللي عايزه )
الولد لو شخصيته قوية استحالة هتخيل عليها الالاعيب دي خالص
لكن لو ضعيفة ومن النوع اللي بيضعف قدام الكلام الحلو يبقي مش عيب البنت عيبه هو
ولكن في حالات بيكون مجرد دلع او هزار او رومانسية
معتقدش ان دي فيها حاجة لما الاتنين يضعفوا قدام الكلام الحلو ولا ايه رأي حضرتك ؟
ملخص الكلام العيب علي الولد اللي شخصيته ضعيفة​


----------



## zama (4 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> انت اللي جيبته لنفسك بقي
> بص يا اخ زاما
> ده يتوقف علي شخصية الولد بصراحة ( اوعاك تاخد كلامي علي مثل ادم وحواء دوله مثال بس حصل كده حسب ترتيب ربنا اللي عايزه )
> الولد لو شخصيته قوية استحالة هتخيل عليها الالاعيب دي خالص
> ...


 
أول جزئية بخصوص ربي وإلهي المسيح ..

 " الله غير مجرب بالشرور ، الموضوع ربنا سمح بأختبار محبة أدم وحواء هما فشلوا نتيجة لطبع حواء الضعيف (( و أهي بنوتة )) و أدم هو كمان غلطان ، ضيعونا ..

==

بالنسبة للضعف عموماً كارثة ..

قضية الكلام الحلو أو اللي مش حلو ما هو إلا إغراء ..

أسمحيلي أقولك علي حاجة مفيش كلام معدنه حلو يغلط ..


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

zama قال:


> أول جزئية بخصوص ربي وإلهي المسيح ..
> 
> " الله غير مجرب بالشرور ، الموضوع ربنا سمح بأختبار محبة أدم وحواء هما فشلوا نتيجة لطبع حواء الضعيف (( و أهي بنوتة )) و أدم هو كمان غلطان ، ضيعونا ..
> 
> ...




ضيعوكم ؟
وهو حد قال لادم يسمع كلام حوا ؟
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله ينور
اخر جملة جابت المفيد كله وتقريبا دي مضمون وملخص كلامي
يعني في بنات بتستخدم دلعها وسيطرتها علي الراجل علشان توصل لاهداف معينة في دماغها ( طبعا انا بحتقر النوع ده )
وفي بنات بتستخدم دلعها والكلام الحلو كنوع من الرومانسية والهزار وطبعا ده مش فيه اي حاجة خالص​


----------



## zama (4 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ضيعوكم ؟
> وهو حد قال لادم يسمع كلام حوا ؟
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الله ينور
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..
هههههههههههههههههههههههه ..

الحمد لله ظهر الحق ..

حلو إعترافك علي وجود نوعيات مفترية بالبنات وبيبيعو الغالي بالرخيص ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

zama قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه ..
> 
> ...




لا ياخويا مش تاخد راحتك اوي كده
زي ما في بنات كده في ولاد كده والعن كمان
اضحك انا بقي
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## zama (4 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا ياخويا مش تاخد راحتك اوي كده
> زي ما في بنات كده في ولاد كده والعن كمان
> اضحك انا بقي
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 
مش هختلف معاكي عشان متناميش معيطة ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..

هصارحك بحاجة ، عاملت نوعيات بنات مفترية بضمير و الحمد لله إن ربنا سترها ..


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

zama قال:


> مش هختلف معاكي عشان متناميش معيطة ..
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..
> 
> هصارحك بحاجة ، عاملت نوعيات بنات مفترية بضمير و الحمد لله إن ربنا سترها ..




لا بجد
قال تعيطني قال
طب احمد ربنا بقي وخاف من البنات واتقي شرنا​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يوليو 2011)

*تنتهى صلاحية الرجل عند المرأة اما تفقد ثقتها فيه​*


----------



## zama (4 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا بجد
> قال تعيطني قال
> 
> طب احمد ربنا بقي وخاف من البنات واتقي شرنا​


 
و النبي أنتي شكلك مفترية ..

يالا بئا أهي حرقة دم بالمرة ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يوليو 2011)

zama قال:


> و النبي أنتي شكلك مفترية ..
> 
> يالا بئا أهي حرقة دم بالمرة ..
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..




هههههههههههههه
لا كده اطلع بروفايل
حرام الموضوع نخربه
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يوليو 2011)

zama قال:


> لأ موضوع جامد ..
> 
> دا اللي بيخوفني من البنت هانتبه لأيه ولا أيه ؟؟
> 
> أنا نفسي أعرف أنت شغال أيه ؟؟ عشان بتجيب المواضيع دي ..


 

*عجلاتي *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> عايزة اقول حاجة​
> الواحدة مش بتوصل لكل الحاجات دي من نفسها
> اكيد هو اللي بيكون السبب
> موضوع جميل جدا
> ...


 

*كالعاده يا بنات بترمي المسئوليه ع الرجل*
*هو كل حاجه علي الرجل والبنت بريئه*
*ميرسي لمرورك مرموره*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *تنتهى صلاحية الرجل عند المرأة اما تفقد ثقتها فيه​*


 

*ميرسي سندريلا لمرورك*

*نورتيني*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> لا كده اطلع بروفايل
> حرام الموضوع نخربه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه​


 

*هو لسه هيخرب يختي*
*خدوا رحتكم البيت بيتكم*​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يوليو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *كالعاده يا بنات بترمي المسئوليه ع الرجل*
> *هو كل حاجه علي الرجل والبنت بريئه*
> *ميرسي لمرورك مرموره*​




يابني انت لو قريت ردودي علي زاما كنت استحالة تقول الكلام ده​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يوليو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *هو لسه هيخرب يختي*
> *خدوا رحتكم البيت بيتكم*​




هههههههههههههههه
لالالالالالا حرام
انا وزاما لو قصاد بعض يبقي الموضوع يتقفل علينا احسن​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> يابني انت لو قريت ردودي علي زاما كنت استحالة تقول الكلام ده


 

*علي فكره ردي كان هزار ورخامه مش اكتر*
*وانا تابعت مناقشتك مع مينا*​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 يوليو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *علي فكره ردي كان هزار ورخامه مش اكتر*
> *وانا تابعت مناقشتك مع مينا*​




طول عمري اقول الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> طول عمري اقول الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة ​


 

*معترفتش باي حاجه اصلا*​


----------



## soso a (26 يوليو 2011)

موضوع جميل 

الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 يوليو 2011)

*ميرسي سوسو لمرورك*

*وربنا يباركك*​


----------

